# Crap amount of mealworms...



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed an increase in price and a smaller amount of mealworms per tub in most shops now? Cheapest I knew of was £2.50 and now everywhere I go they suddenly charge £2.70 to £3.

I'm going to try ordering mealies online. How good are Live Foods Direct in terms of mealworm condition and amount?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I used to get my mealworms from livefoodsbypost.co.uk
I live a few miles away from them, so buy them from the shop. Don't know what their online delivery is like, but you usually get a lot of them!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I ordered 5 kilo's off my trade supplier and got not far off mini mealies and now a lot of miffed lizards LOL 

So they must be sending them to the shops smaller too only bonus if you go though kilos a month like here then they take longer to get to the pupa stage  

Paula


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

One of my local reptile shops charges more for a tub of mealies than for a tub of crickets or locusts. I never really buy from shops if I can help it as it's just too bloody expensive.
For ages I got mine from livefoodsbypost using their multi-buy offers and found that there were plenty in the tub. My last order for livefood was from internetreptile.co.uk and again there were loads in the tub. Definitely get them online, much better value. Both livefoodsbypost and internetreptile.co.uk have excellent delivery times in my experience.:2thumb:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll give them a try. :thumb:

I was put off because the postage usually counters the cheap price of the tubs.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*mealies*

Ive been using these for ages, their prices are not to bad and delivery is very quick.

http://www.mantisworld.org.uk/


----------



## Dorkins (Nov 16, 2009)

Try these for really good quality mealies, also other types of worm feeds.

www.wormsdirect.co.uk


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Breed your own. Cheap and easy!


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Grond said:


> Breed your own. Cheap and easy!



Agreed, all you need is somewhere warm, a spare faunarium, some porridge oats, with the odd bit of wheatabix, and a very very small piece of carrot occasionally. Works for me. 

Oh and they absolutely devoured a dried out slice of fruit bread.


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Has anyone else noticed an increase in price and a smaller amount of mealworms per tub in most shops now? Cheapest I knew of was £2.50 and now everywhere I go they suddenly charge £2.70 to £3.
> 
> I'm going to try ordering mealies online...........


We give 60g per tub for £1.94 unfortunately by the time you have added postage the total is £3.34  but we are doing a multi-buy deal where you can get any 6 tubs for just £11.97 including VAT and delivery or 3 tubs for £7.58 including VAT and delivery


----------



## Joshh (Nov 12, 2008)

my local shops start from £1 - £1.60 and you get a good amount.


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

i have put some mealworms in a pot with some oats how long will it be for them to start reproducing? usually when i have meal worms they seam to turn into beatles :s


----------



## Dorkins (Nov 16, 2009)

livefooduk said:


> We give 60g per tub for £1.94 unfortunately by the time you have added postage the total is £3.34  but we are doing a multi-buy deal where you can get any 6 tubs for just £11.97 including VAT and delivery or 3 tubs for £7.58 including VAT and delivery


180g for £7.58 from Livefooduk or 250g for £6.95 from Worms Direct?

tough choice, I think I will stay put!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dreamz21 said:


> i have put some mealworms in a pot with some oats how long will it be for them to start reproducing? usually when i have meal worms they seam to turn into beatles :s


they need to turn into beetles in order to reproduce :lol2:

Leave that pot of mealies completely alone apart from topping up the food, they will turn into aliens (pupae) and then beetles. the beetles will then breed and die off. A few weeks later you should start to see teeny little mealies. Keep em warm and dry and they'll breed and grow quicker.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Garlic, your BRB is stunning. 

Thats all I do with mealies, leave them warm and let them get on with it.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Garlic, your BRB is stunning.
> 
> Thats all I do with mealies, leave them warm and let them get on with it.


thanks, he's a wee stunner isn't he, so placid too.


----------



## snakequeen (Apr 17, 2009)

I have found this is the best place to get mine from
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/331260-live-food-just-1-60-a.html
I ave ordered from them a few times and have never had a problem with my delivery andtheres plenty in there


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

Dorkins said:


> 180g for £7.58 from Livefooduk or 250g for £6.95 from Worms Direct?
> 
> tough choice, I think I will stay put!


We also do 250g bags for just £4.24 and delivery on that is £1.76 so total £6.00

That's not such a hard choice now is it  

Also if yoiu were to add 1 or 2 tubs of other livefood to that order the delivery would still be £1.76


----------

